# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  Socket and Network Programing

## KazemAsgari

با سلام

می خواستم خواهش کنم اگه میشه یه سری توضیحات خوبی راجع به سوالات زیر بدهید :

Socket Programming و Network Programming هرکدام چه هستند، کاربردشان چیست و چگونه می توان کار با آن ها را شروع کرد؟

معذرت می خوام اگه وقتتون رو گرفتم.
متشکر می شم اگه زودتر جواب بدهید.

با تشکر از کمک های شما

----------


## KazemAsgari

یعنی اینجا هیچکس نیست که جواب سوال من رو بدونه؟!
لا اقل یه راهنمایی کوچیک بکنید.
متشکرم

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

http://lab.msdn.microsoft.com/search...et+programming

----------


## joker

> با سلام
> می خواستم خواهش کنم اگه میشه یه سری توضیحات خوبی راجع به سوالات زیر بدهید :
> Socket Programming و Network Programming هرکدام چه هستند، کاربردشان چیست و چگونه می توان کار با آن ها را شروع کرد؟
> معذرت می خوام اگه وقتتون رو گرفتم.
> متشکر می شم اگه زودتر جواب بدهید.
> با تشکر از کمک های شما


با یه سرچ کوچولو  توی همین سایت  بینهاییییییت   تاپیک در این مورد میتونید پیدا کنید :)

توی قسمت سرچ سایت بنویسید Socket

----------

